# (Another) Where are you from?



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Where are you from?

I tried to make this poll more specific by grouping places that were somewhat culturally similar (except for the last option). And also to see if some regions are more represented than others.

Please don't argue too much about the groupings. The first one's not exactly "Pacific Northwest", etc.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

vicente said:


> Please don't argue too much about the groupings. The first one's not exactly "Pacific Northwest", etc.


Well much as I hate to argue about the groupings  ....... why does Cali gets its own category while there are up to 12 states in others?


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Da New Yawk 'burbs


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Penny said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't argue too much about the groupings. The first one's not exactly "Pacific Northwest", etc.
> ...


Because California is special 

but seriously, I didn't know where to put it, otherwise the first category would have too much population, and if I put CA then Canadians might select it accidentally


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ca is just awesome like that! :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Massachusetts


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

3rd planet from the sun, in the Milky Way Galaxy...


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

originally?

southeast (normal)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

NV

Cali is special


----------



## irishgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Jersey girl


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

from Turkey, istanbul
smaller western part of Turkey is in Europe. larger eastern part is in Asia.
western part of istanbul is in Europe. eastern part of istanbul is in Asia.
istanbul is the most crowded city of Turkey.
my house is in the Asian part of istanbul.
centrum of istanbul is in the European part.
historical istanbul (constantinople) is in the European part.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Wauwatosa, Wisconsin

Read all about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wauwatosa


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

NS, yo.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in a rural area in northern california.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MN, WI, IA, IL, MO, IN, MI, *OH*, MB

BUCKEYE STATE SHOUTOUT!


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Southern California


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Notheast US (normal)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, CA has the highest population, something like 30 million, about the same as Canada. Which is where I'm from... more specifically
*VT, NH, ME, MA, CT, RI, NS, NB, PE, NF*


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Penny said:


> Well much as I hate to argue about the groupings  ....... why does Cali gets its own category while there are up to 12 states in others?


Because we have more people that most groups of states on the list.

I am from _Southern_ California (Los Angeles, specifically), which is totally different from other parts of the state.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

HAHA, I love that California has it's own category.  I grew up in SoCal, but I live in Northern California now.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Georgia born, Georgia bred, and when I die I'll be Georgia dead!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ontari ari ari o.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

This question always confuses me because I'm an immigrant. :mum 

What does it mean to be from somewhere? I grew up in New York, but I was born in and have strong ties to a different country.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Kentucky...


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Massachusetts


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

long island, new york


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Slurpavillia said:


> eagleheart said:
> 
> 
> > Well, CA has the highest population, something like 30 million, about the same as Canada.
> ...


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

north island, new zealand


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am the good ole NW actually beautiful British Columbia, Canada home of the Vancouver 2010 Winter Olymics


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

meh, poll sucks ^^ gj. I personally don't understand why you placed like more than half the populated area of the globe in the last option, stuff like these inhibit users outside US in frequenting some sites, at least in the long run.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

M-M-M-Monster Necro.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

ChaoticSoul said:


> meh, poll sucks ^^ gj. I personally don't understand why you placed like more than half the populated area of the globe in the last option, stuff like these inhibit users outside US in frequenting some sites, at least in the long run.


+1

Essentially, the poll options sum up to- 
- "_every individual inch of the US gets an option_" 
-"_other Anglosphere nations_" 
and 
- "_The Majority of Humanity can be blended into one_"

California gets its own option, all of Asia, Europe, Africa and Latin America can get f*cked.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Michigan.


+1


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Canada isn't covered as far as I can see? Areas of Oceania aren't covered. Why is California it's own section when all the other states are grouped? Why do people always separate the UK and Ireland from Europe? Why is most of the world one option?

/This poll sucks


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Canada isn't covered as far as I can see? Areas of Oceania aren't covered. Why is California it's own section when all the other states are grouped? Why do people always separate the UK and Ireland from Europe? Why is most of the world one option?
> 
> /This poll sucks


It's from 2008


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ChaoticSoul said:


> meh, poll sucks ^^ gj. I personally don't understand why you placed like more than half the populated area of the globe in the last option, stuff like these inhibit users outside US in frequenting some sites, at least in the long run.


Why bring up a 4 year old bad poll then? :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> It's from 2008


Yep, realised that afterwards


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Texas!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hm. I chose the 3rd option although I don't recall why. I live in NV but originally from Cali.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

From mexico


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

New York. Live in Florida now and I hate it, I'm going back as soon as I can.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

United Kingdom. Naturally.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Southern belle here :yes


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm from Ontario, but my, this is an old thread


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in England.

And it's not stopped raining since 10pm.

That's 5 hours and 16 minutes of RAIN.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

a whole lot of north america and not a whole lot of the rest of the world. lame.

like, seriously? 'Latin America / Caribbean / Other Europe / Asia / Africa' all grouped together? 

wtf?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> a whole lot of north america and not a whole lot of the rest of the world. lame.
> 
> like, seriously? 'Latin America / Caribbean / Other Europe / Asia / Africa' all grouped together?
> 
> wtf?


:lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Iowa. Grew up in a village of 150 people 35 miles NE of Des Moines.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

California has its own slot, like the rest of the world... Self-centered, much? 

I am French and I live in the country of gingers, beer guts and sheep.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

YEAH! California! WOOT!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> a whole lot of north america and not a whole lot of the rest of the world. lame.
> 
> like, seriously? 'Latin America / Caribbean / Other Europe / Asia / Africa' all grouped together?
> 
> wtf?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

just looking at all those capital letters gave me a headache



basuraeuropea said:


> a whole lot of north america and not a whole lot of the rest of the world. lame.
> 
> like, seriously? 'Latin America / Caribbean / Other Europe / Asia / Africa' all grouped together?
> 
> wtf?


same with england/ireland/australia/newzealand .. wat


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Romania, don't worry I won't steal your internet !


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> United Kingdom. Naturally.


same here, are you from manchester by any chance?


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> a whole lot of north america and not a whole lot of the rest of the world. lame.
> 
> like, seriously? 'Latin America / Caribbean / Other Europe / Asia / Africa' all grouped together?
> 
> wtf?


op is america centric

it gave me a headache reading all those states lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> op is america centric
> 
> it gave me a headache reading all those states lol


and canadian provinces and territories - he/she mixed them in with us states by geographical location.

anyway, apparently the world is composed of north america. the end.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is an interesting look at how some people from the US view the world though. Otherwise I see no real purpose to this thread, since there have been some other slightly better location polls.

I mean there's twenty poll options and you use ten and seven of those are devoted to the North American continent? It took me a while to realise that the Canadian provinces are there among the acronyms, at least that's something I guess.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sinatra said:


> New York. Live in Florida now and I hate it, I'm going back as soon as I can.


What do you hate about it?


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Charmander said:


> What do you hate about it?


Well, It's not all of Florida that I hate (although I do hate the weather everywhere in Florida, hot and humid all year round.) Its mostly the area I live in. Its a swamp for crying out loud. Other then a small grocery store its a 30 minute drive to get anywhere and I'm sick of it. And I don't fit in all that well here, theres a lot of stupid ******** and they're kind of annoying. Where I used to live in New York was so much better.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Orange County, California respresentin'.


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

South Florida


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Neverland, second to the right and straight on til morning. I'm half neverlandish, half atlantisian, but they didn't have that on the poll so I said UK.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Washington


----------

